# Nissan Skyline GTR33



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

Took some photos of my mates car on the wkend hope you enjoy!


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice pictures, and a cracking car  Shame the wheels are a bit dirty 

I like the way you've incorporated your logo in the border, but i think the border in general looks a little too thick...?


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

GeeJay said:


> Nice pictures, and a cracking car  Shame the wheels are a bit dirty
> 
> I like the way you've incorporated your logo in the border, but i think the border in general looks a little too thick...?


Yeah i know  it was the only was i could get 'Stink Photography' in there with out puttign it on the pciture im sure i will figure something out!!

ps sorry for the size of the pics, but hopefully will be taking some of a nice 350Z soon


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

My first thought when i saw the reflections was, blimey thats dirty. then realised it was the leaves


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

awesome pics which program did you use ? love th first shot ! i take it the leaves are cloned ? must of taken ages if you did casue of the reflection on the car or am i being stupid ?


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

Mat430uk said:


> awesome pics which program did you use ? love th first shot ! i take it the leaves are cloned ? must of taken ages if you did casue of the reflection on the car or am i being stupid ?


All were edited in photoshop and for the HDR ones just in a program called essential HDR,

havent cloned or changed anything in the photos all the leaves were there and the HDR made the leaves really show in the reflection

Glad you like them, should be doing more car photos soon with another forum jsut need to arrange the day!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

sorry - just cant like the HDR look in the 1st and 3rd 

The noise is terrible in them and the contrast is all wrong. I dont see the point of doing an HDR image when the sky is grey and blown out anyway? Just let it blow out and get the true detail in the car and background? 

Just my £0.02...


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> sorry - just cant like the HDR look in the 1st and 3rd
> 
> The noise is terrible in them and the contrast is all wrong. I dont see the point of doing an HDR image when the sky is grey and blown out anyway? Just let it blow out and get the true detail in the car and background?
> 
> Just my £0.02...


CC taken on board  still learnign at the moment so any comments good or bad is welcome, I know what you mean though


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi 
I own a Panasonic Lumix FZ18 and have no clue how to use.:lol:
Am amazed by the 2nd photo :doublesho:doublesho

How do you do that?
Great photos by the way:thumb:
Thanks
Ibi


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah after reading alot and asking questions managed to get some advise on how to get the photos like that. On my Canon 400D set it to TV and set teh F number to 16 played around with differnt F numbers till i got the one that worked the best! And got my mate to roll forward slowly, when I took the picture the shutter stays open for a few seconds 2/3 and it give that impression of the car moving reall fast but you get soem good light trails,

I used a tripod as well as trying to do it whilst holding the camera doesnt really work unless you got a uber steady hand  

But I signed up to a coupld of photography forums where you can get loads of help and tips really handy.

Im still learning at the moment and still really need to understand what settigns to use for different lighting etc so much to take in but im enjoying it alot so roll on the next lot of car pics


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

AT first I was with bigpikle and thought they were a bit noisy but the 1st one in particular immediately grew on me. It has a kind of surreal/comic feel about it and really like the use of the leaves to give interest in the foreground. Looks like a dull day and a normal snap would've looked boring IMHO.


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

to do HDR does the file need to be in raw ?


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

silver bmw z3 said:


> AT first I was with bigpikle and thought they were a bit noisy but the 1st one in particular immediately grew on me. It has a kind of surreal/comic feel about it and really like the use of the leaves to give interest in the foreground. Looks like a dull day and a normal snap would've looked boring IMHO.


Yeah it was a crap day for weather etc and the HDR made it a bit more interesting alot of comments ive had is that it looks like something from Need For speed,

Its my fav from the set i did, but im open to any comments only way I will learn how to take better photos  Glad you like them


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I really like them dude!


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

Cheers,

Well if any of you want to see the rest they are here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/show/


----------

